# Sadzīves tehnika >  LG TV ik pa laikam izslēdzas!?

## defender

TV ir CRT  99 gada razojums!Lieta tāda ka šim TV ir viena no tā laika LG populārākām vainam piemetusies-viņš ik pa laikam izslēdzas -citreiz biežāk  citres  retāk,bet vienalga kaitinoši.
Cik zinu no meistera teiktajiem vārdiem ...vaina neesot liela kamēr vēl šādi  uzvedas !
  Gribu zināt kura detaļa ir pie vainas-ja to zinātu tad varētu  ebay pasūtīt un nomainīt -jo pie meistera  aizvešana vien jau izmaksātu  10LS !Un par  remontu  tik pat  nokāstu...Zinu jo ir jau  pieredze  gūta -Lodēt protu tik ar vainas atrašanu  problēmatiski gan  :: !!!
 Ja kāds no jums zin kuru detaļu vai kā rikoties -tad  ludzu  izklāstiet!?
+ Man  pašam ir jau viens TV "teletech" itkā  Vācu ražojums -varbūt no  tā jau der minētās vainas detaļa!?

----------


## tbzg

http://www.diagram.com.ua/library/remont-tv-pp/

----------


## defender

Tur jau  atkal  jareģistrējas lai ko  redzētu ko tu man  rādi!!!

----------


## ivog

> Tur jau  atkal  jareģistrējas lai ko  redzētu ko tu man  rādi!!!


 Ja Tu pat nevēlies tik daudz kā mazo pirkstiņu pakustināt lai risinātu savu sāpi (piereģistrēties tajā lapā), tad tas jau nu ir slinkuma kalngals...
Tev taču to vajag nevis tbzg...

----------


## Didzis

Kā Tu domā, Tu esi ienacis gaišreģu forumā un te Tev kāds pateiks, kas TV noticies? Sameklē shēmu internetā, ņem rokā testeri, oscilogrāfu un uz priekšu. Mēri spriegumus, ķer defektu. Palasi mācībi grāmatas par TV uzbūvi un  ja  vel kas nav skaidrs, palīdzēsim, bet neviens Tavā vietā to nedarīs!
Gan jau tūlīt atnāks Kaspich un nodos pa bundžām uz kārtējo šitādu jautājumu  ::

----------


## defender

Vienkārši tā  vaina esot visiem LG TV jau zināma bez liekas buršanos- un ja šeit ir lietpratējs viņš to zina...Iskatās ka nav !
Kad būs laika tad  iemacīšos krievu valodu-noteikt pēc  referenduma tas  man būs  vieglāk  jo šā  bās  kā  jau otrā  valoda ::   un tad jau noteikt  bus jauns  TV... -Labi paldies veči un vecenes :: ....

----------


## wanderer

sāc vispirms ar latviešu valodu...

----------


## AndrisZ

> Vienkārši tā  vaina esot visiem LG TV jau zināma bez liekas buršanos


 Man ir mašīna (pienemsim, AUDI) kas nepielec. "Vienkārši tā  vaina esot visām AUDI mašīnām jau zināma bez liekas buršanos" :: 



> Gribu zināt kura detaļa ir pie vainas-ja to zinātu tad varētu  ebay  pasūtīt un nomainīt -jo pie meistera  aizvešana vien jau izmaksātu  10LS  !Un par  remontu  tik pat  nokāstu...Zinu jo ir jau  pieredze  gūta  -Lodēt protu tik ar vainas atrašanu  problēmatiski gan


 Elektronikas remonts jau praktiski ir beidzies, tikko bojājums atrasts. Detaļu mehāniski nomainīt jau var arī mērkaķim iemācīt.

----------


## defender

> sāc vispirms ar latviešu valodu...


   A ja vēlies  latviski ...Nu tad pisies taisni

----------


## defender

> Man ir mašīna (pienemsim, AUDI) kas nepielec. "Vienkārši tā  vaina esot visām AUDI mašīnām jau zināma bez liekas buršanos".


 Nu tad  tavam auģikam viens  virziens  ŠROTS  ::

----------


## JDat

> Nu tad  tavam auģikam viens  virziens  ŠROTS


 Tāpat kā tavam televizoram...

Kur teikts ka ikvienam elektronikas profam ir jālieto tavs LG šrots? Zinu profus (vairāk pa video lietām), kuri lieto tikai profesionālos Sony televizorus un videomonitorus... Pat mājās, lai skatītos panorāmu...

A te. Klasiskais defekts, pasakiet, kāds, iebaksiet ar pirktu kur jālodē. Es zenizu. Izdariet manā vietā, lai es varu iepist santīmu uz miestara darbu. Nezinat? Tad esat sakeri. Neiet runa vairs par zināšanu/nezināšanu, bet gan pat tieksmi kā tādu.

Sorry, ja tāda attieksme, tad PN no šejienes.  ::

----------


## juris90

> Vienkārši tā  vaina esot visiem LG TV jau zināma bez liekas buršanos- un ja šeit ir lietpratējs viņš to zina...Iskatās ka nav !
> Kad būs laika tad  iemacīšos krievu valodu-noteikt pēc  referenduma tas  man būs  vieglāk  jo šā  bās  kā  jau otrā  valoda  un tad jau noteikt  bus jauns  TV... -Labi paldies veči un vecenes....


 sorry, bet tur, kur tu dzirdeji vai lasiji, ka tada vaina ir visiem tava modelja LG televizoriem, tiem ari prasi tad. 
p.s. ja vispar ko prasi tad dod ari vissus parametrus, nevis man ir auto 100taa gada un nezinkapec neiet, iemacies jautajumus pareizi rakstit.

----------

